# Help me in Assembling a system for my friend!!!!!!!!!!



## vaibhav_jain (May 20, 2009)

My friend is planning to buy a system in the budget of Rs.20000(minimum) and Rs.25000(maximum). I made a configuration of his system please tell whether it is ok or is there something more i can provide him in this budget.

1. Processor-: Intel E5200 or Amd Athlon X2 7750+ black edition or

2. Motherboard-: Intel motherboards
                        Intel original G31PR or Intel original G417Y or
                        Gigabyte GA-EG31M-S2 or Gigabyte GA-P31-S3G or Abit I-
                        N73HD Geforce 7100

                         or 
                         AMD mother boards
                         Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S24P or Gigabyte GA-MA74GM-S2

3. RAM-: Kingston 2GB 800MHz or Corsair 2GB 800MHZ

4. HDD-: WD Sata 250GB or 320GB
             Hitachi 250GB or 320GB

5. Optical Drive-: LG 20X or Sony 20X

6. Monitor-: LG 18.5" W1943S or LG 15.6"1552S

7. Speakers-: Creative SBS 370 2.1 or Altec Lansing 2.1 BXR1121

8. KB+Mouse-: Logitech Internet Pro or any Microsoft wired combo

9. Cabinet-:  any Iball or Zebronics within 1800 bucks with SMPS If possible in 
                   this budget then any lower end CoolerMaster

10. UPS-: Powersafe 600 VA or Microtek 600 VA

11. Pen drive-: Kingston 4 GB or Corsair 4 GB

Please suggest me the best of these but within the budget of Rs.25000 MAXIMUM. 
Also suggest me the good shop in NEHRU PLACE Except then COMPUTER EMPIRE or COST TO COST or in WAZIRPUR to buy the above materilal.


----------



## desiibond (May 20, 2009)

1) AMD 7750 BE: 3.2k
2) Gigabyte MA78GM-US2H: 5.1k
3) Corsair XMS2 DDR2 800MHz 2x2GB: 3k
4) Samsung 19" display: 7k
5) Seagate 250GB HDD: 2k i think
6) Logitech K/b and mouse: 700 rupees
7) APC 500VA UPS: 2.1k
8) Zebronics cabinet with 450W PSU: 1.5k
9) Sony DVD writer: 1.1k
10) Altec Lansing 2.1 BXR1121
11)


----------



## vaibhav_jain (May 20, 2009)

What about the prices in delhi? and also the good shop to buy these in NEHRU PLACE


----------



## shaunak (May 20, 2009)

I second desiibond's config.

AMD will give much better bang for the buck. 

If you can extend your budget a bit, try to get a phenom x4 9650 [circa 6K].


----------



## rollcage (May 21, 2009)

vaibhav_jain said:


> What about the prices in delhi? and also the good shop to buy these in NEHRU PLACE


I bought it from SMC International Groundfloor,
but try prices for Ram and hardisk at cost to cost.
just for trying go to Infinite Computers (distributor) to checkout if he can offer a good deal to ur config.


----------



## rollcage (May 21, 2009)

vaibhav_jain said:


> budget of Rs.20000(minimum) and Rs.25000(maximum).



I have always used AMD and made PCs for my friends on AMD config so I can suggest on that
 so here i go..
1. Processor..  X2 5000+ or 7750 BE is good if price diff is not much you can buy that. 
incase you can adjust the budget to Quadcore that will be better. first check other components then decide if you get Quadcore at good rate..from some dealer

2. Corsair? ...  if you intend to overclock then only buy High End Corsair.
Corsair value ram, Kingston or Transcend. Buy which one is cheap.
Buy Transcend or Kingston 800fsb 4GB (4 x 1GB/ 2 x 2GB dual channel) 
yes you read it right buy 4GBs bcoz you can use the x64 OS more effectively.
if you think the price is on the rise and might come down then buy 2GB now and 2GB latter. 

3. Motherboard .. Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2HP (or S24P) post the link of the two motherboards specification i will suggest which one is better of the two.

4. Take 500GB sata..
if he is using is gong to use it for movies and gaming... then I suggest put two HDD in Raid - 0 and check out the performance. the data transfer rate at twice .. way better.

5. Optical drive.. any liteon-sony-benq all works same. buy 20x sata which one is cheaper. incase u want lightscribe.. and want to fool friends buy that.

6. Monitor ur choice.. i say 
ASUS	18.5" 	--- 6.1k / Viewsonic 19" --- 6.5k / DELL	19" ---  7k  {dont know the exact price.}

7. Speakers:- I purchased Philips . for 1300 yesterday for cousin.. model no dont remember it had 30watts output but I say buy 5.1 atleast ... and feel the music and gaming.. even the low end costs less than 4k now.

_8. KB+Mouse-: Logitech Internet Pro or any Microsoft wired combo _ which one looks good to you.. unless you go for wireless.

9. Cabinet-:  STRONGLY RECOMMEND - *COOLER MASTER ellite-334*
Buy it from SMC .. they have it.. its beautiful. 

10. UPS-: Powersafe or Microtek or APC .. BUY one with 2 batteries

11. Pen drive: Kingston 4GB mini .. that fits in wallet 

12. place.. already mentioned above. in wazirpur - Crux Computronix but price varies from nehru place.


----------



## vaibhav_jain (May 21, 2009)

@rollcage thanks bro.


----------



## rollcage (May 21, 2009)

hey 
Dude,

what about the Motherboard... give me options,
in 780g there are few options.. one is for 4k other is for 5k so check wether u can save 1k or so there.

2. for cabinet dont buy the cheap ones.. try elite 334 and for smps if u can buy vx450 buy that otherwise take atleast the coolermaster combo with cabinet that might cost a bit less. but still buy a good smps.

3. check out the prices and let us know the current rates

When are you going to NP?


----------



## vaibhav_jain (May 22, 2009)

Link for motherboards-:
Gigabyte GA-MA74GM-S2
*www.gigabyte.in/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2813

Abit A-N78HD
**www.abit.com.tw/page/en/motherboard/motherboard_detail.php?pMODEL_NAME=A-N78HD&fMTYPE=Socket%20AM2

@rollcage these are the links which i fanally choose tell me which one is better. By the way i like Gigabyte GA-MA74GM-S2. it is cheap and also have same features like abit.


----------



## rollcage (May 22, 2009)

1. none of these.. 1st one is 740g, and second one i dont know kaisa hoga, i just prefer Gigabyte>MSI>Asus .. so anyother a wont recommend. 
What is wrong about GA-MA78GM-S2H (this got everything you need) tell me price. this board has got vga/dvi/hdmi, and gfx got directx -10 support.

2. You didnt tell us the price you getting??? I need to know the latest prices man. then its better to advise.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 22, 2009)

Even I second desiibond's config.

If you can extend your budget a bit, try to get a phenom x4 or phenom x3. Maybe 9550 or 9650


----------



## desiibond (May 22, 2009)

^^7750BE beats 9550 in gaming and normal use. thanks to the better fab and core


----------



## vaibhav_jain (May 22, 2009)

Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2HP costs approximately 4800/= where as gigabyte GA-MA74GM-S2 costs only 3100/=


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 22, 2009)

^^ but quadcore is future proof. It depends if he upgrades again soon then he should go for dual core and if he plans to use it for a long time then quad core it should be. And i think that 7750 and 9650 use the same 65 nm k10 core.


----------



## desiibond (May 22, 2009)

vaibhav_jain said:


> Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2HP costs approximately 4800/= where as gigabyte GA-MA74GM-S2 costs only 3100/=



GA-MA74GM-S2 support a max of DDR2 800 and is very very weak in features. Also I think it has AM2 socket with support for AM2+. This means that HT will be downgraded to HT1.0 (bandwidth cutdown from 5200Mt/s to 2000Mt/s)


----------



## rollcage (May 23, 2009)

I just dont understand why there are so many boards from gigabyte in 780g chipset ? 
*bayimg.com/image/caachaaca.jpg



@vaibhav_jain .. listen man take good board and you better save money somewhere else. like .. what you can do is .. dont buy the speakers now.. you can buy that anytime. but if you regret buying a board later you cant change it.
also, cabinet and smps dont take cheapo ones..


----------



## vaibhav_jain (May 24, 2009)

finally i choose abit A-N78HD MB to purchase i am going to nehru place in two three days.


----------



## vaibhav_jain (May 24, 2009)

@rollcage can you give me the shop no. of SMC in nehruplace?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 24, 2009)

vaibhav_jain said:


> finally i choose abit A-N78HD MB to purchase i am going to nehru place in two three days.


DONT DO IT!

Abit has shutdown. You may have warranty service issues in the future.


----------



## vaibhav_jain (May 24, 2009)

i contacted tirupati enterprises they are saying that they are distributors of abit and also they are providing the services of abit products. Please notify me the truth behind this!!!!!!!


----------



## desiibond (May 24, 2009)

@Vaibhav, that board looks a bit cheat (build)

and you never know when Tirupati enterprises could pull the plug as it is a dying brand.

Better stick to Gigabyte/ASUS and Biostar/Jetway for budget.


----------



## desiibond (May 24, 2009)

correction: Cheap


----------



## rollcage (May 24, 2009)

dont buy that....  dont buy any motherboard thats not from Gigabyte/msi/asus every1 saying that but you still buying it are you dumb


----------



## vaibhav_jain (May 24, 2009)

ok i will not buy that abit board but tell me which gigabyte board i have to choose for the processor "AMD Athlon X2 7750+ black edition" and also my only budget is 4000 maximum for the motherboard.
Thanks in advance to all for helping me so much.


----------



## vaibhav_jain (May 24, 2009)

ok i will not buy that abit board but tell me which gigabyte board i have to choose for the processor "AMD Athlon X2 7750+ black edition" and also my only budget is 4000 maximum for the motherboard.
Thanks in advance to all for helping me so much.


----------



## desiibond (May 24, 2009)

make the budget at 4.5k and you will get Gigabyte 780G motherboard (don't remember the model number though) or get Biostar 780G for some 4k bucks.


----------



## vaibhav_jain (May 25, 2009)

now i am considering "gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2HP" motheroard. please tell me is it fine for my processor.
**www.giga-byte.co.in/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2950


----------



## vaibhav_jain (May 25, 2009)

now i am considering "gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2HP" motheroard. please tell me is it fine for my processor.
**www.giga-byte.co.in/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2950


----------



## Ankit (May 26, 2009)

Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2HP is absolutely fine. 

Make sure you get the same model number. Like if you get GA-MA78GM-S2H instaed of GA-MA78GM-S2HP, Onboard DTS will be missing, which I think is not a big issue if there is a good price drop. All this onboard DTS and Dolby digital are just software features in these Motherboards..

And if you can get MA-78G*P*M-DS2H for around 5K, go for it as it has 128mb DDR3 sideport memory and all solid capacitor design.


----------



## vaibhav_jain (May 28, 2009)

Finally i Purchase all the parts for my friend. The price list is following-:

1. Poccy-: AMD ATHLON X2 7750+ Black Edition.
2. Motherboard-: Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-US2H         Both for Rs.7950/= from "cost to cost".
3. Memory-: Kingston 2GB 800MHz for Rs.1260/= from "computer empire".
4. HDD-: WD 320GB 8MB Cache memory for Rs.2350/= from "computer empire".
5. Monitor-: Samsung 20" LCD 2033SW for Rs.7650/= from "computer empire".
6. Speakers-: Philips SPA1302 2.1 for Rs.1290/= from "cost to cost".
7. Keyboard+Mouse Combo-: Logitech Internet Pro with one year warrantty for Rs.690/= from "computer empire".
8. Pen Drive-: Kingston 4GB*2 with 5 year warrantty for Rs.470/= from "computer empire".
9. UPS-: Microtek 600VA Heritage+ for Rs.1610/= from "computer empire".
10. Cabinet-: Iball Benz with 400W SMPS having 3 year warrantty for Rs.1950/= from"computer empire".
11. Card Reader-: Techcom having 3 years warrantty for Rs.150/=.
12. LCD monitor Screen Guard-: 19" for Rs.60 from "local vendor".


----------



## vaibhav_jain (May 28, 2009)

very much THANKS for giving valuable suggestions.


----------

